# Apply filter - no sound - BFD



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Sonnie. Bruce et all. Hope things are well.. I have applied my first filter. woo-hoo. I applied a nice easy -3db cut at 20HZ with a Bandwidth of 5 (still dont understand BW fully, but it doesnt matter for the purposes of this) . Stored it and retested with rat shack meter. 16 hz was slightly lower, but 20hz was inaudible and did not register on meter. I set it all to +1 with a more narrow BW setting, and with the filter applied, same thing, nothing at 20hz. Turn off filter, and back to normal.

I am SO close to getting this all set up, and I know I am doing something stupid and figure you guys might have made same mistake before. 

Any ideas? Jeff


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Jeff and welcome to the Shack!


I think the first thing we need to see is your response graph. Are you using the Microsoft Excel Workbook or Room EQ Wizard? 

Your answer will guide us in the direction we need to go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

I tried REW a while back, and didnt have luck, so decided to just use the excel file (latest one) - (the file is named with "25hz" in it because my HSU VTF-3 sub can be adjusted to go down below 20hz, or to plug a port and play louder at 25hz. I tested it at the 25hz setting"

here ya go! jb


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you sure that the FILTER MODE for that filter is set to PA and not SI or AU ?

I've never seen such a fault like that before. 

The filter is at 20Hz and the problem is at 22Hz. And if you turn that filter off the fault goes away?

If you choose a different filter and / or another program slot, does it still do it?











brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

brucek said:


> Are you sure that the FILTER MODE for that filter is set to PA and not SI or AU ?
> 
> I've never seen such a fault like that before.
> 
> ...


Yep - I am using "channel 10" (PA Mode) and filter #1. all other filters "under" 10 are set to OF. I will try a different "slot" in the AM (kids are home in bed)

So Filter enabled, nothing at 20HZ, bypass filter and get all of it @ 20.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Mmmm, I don't have my manual near, but aren't the last two or three channels (8 to 10) a bit different than the rest - I don't remember. 

I think most people use #4 to start because its all set up for PA......

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:blink: ... that is definitely about the strangest I've seen before. There's definitely a snake in the woodpile. 

Like brucek shows... it appears you have a filter at 20hz and I see another at 25hz... but nothing at 22hz. I really wouldn't even see a need for a filter at 20 and 25hz anyway. 

OHHHH... whoa nellie... those are not all your settings there. Those are defaults I have set in the Workbook. I need to fix that so we know what's what. My bad... I'm causing the confusion on that part.

But still... something ain't right for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

Brucek - I thought I had read that channel 10 was a good choice as it would default back after a power outage? Should I change to 4?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

submit hung - delete


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

All the channels retain their settings after a power out.....



> My bad... I'm causing the confusion on that part


Huh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I fixed my problem, but not sure exactly how. I bought the BFD used, so I bet there was some filters set that I needed to clear out. I cleared them all out, and moved my filters to channel 4. I got a response that is much closer to what I expect to see, but am no where close to being "flat." I will open a new thread with before / after and all pertinent info. Thanks everyone, Jeff


----------

